# Ranitidine



## 4hope

My lo has been given ranitidine to try but we’ve been given the 5mg/5ml bottle 😕 can babies get the more concentrated dose so it is a smaller amount?
Thanks


----------



## nichub

Hi, 

Yes you can get it in more concentrated preparation but depending on the dosage it may be unmeasurable, so for very small doses it may give you 0.5mls for example, in which case you would be better to give the bigger volume because the dose would be more accurate 

Nic


----------



## 4hope

He’s getting 5mg so I know it would probably be 0.3mls which I could get 1ml syringes. I’ve mixed it tonight with 1ounce formula just to get him to take it as he was sick when I gave him it 😕


----------



## nichub

Ah poor thing, it’s probably much more expensive but you could ask your gp and see what they say x


----------



## 4hope

Grasping at straws how long will the ranitidine take to work? He’s vomiting more on it that he was before and last night was awful he was so unsettled and hardly slept 😭😭😭


----------

